# Datenbank für CD'S



## YXYXYX (18. Jun 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich muss für meinen Prof eine Datenbank erstellen die dazu dient CD's zu verwalten.
Das Programm soll eine Klasse CD haben mit den Attributen ID, Name, [3]Tracks, Autor, ausleihen, ausgeliehen bis Datum, ausgeliehen von Name.
Der Track soll Name und Laufzeit als Attribute haben und das Datum: Tag, Monat und Jahr.
Außerdem soll möglich sein eine neue CD ANZULEGEN, CDs nach ID und Namen zu SUCHEN, eine Cd nach ID zu LÖSCHEN und eine CD bis zu einem bestimmten Datum AUSZULEIHEN.
Außerdem soll man nicht 2 CDs mit der selben ID anlegen können und eine CD die bereits ausgeliehen ist soll auch nicht nochmal ausgeliehen werden.
Die ersten 5 Einträge werden am Anfang aus einem File "file.txt" eingelesen.
Bsp. File

0 CD1Name Track1 Track2 Track3 Autor false 0 null 0 null
1 CD2Name Track1 Track2 Track3 Autor true 12 August 2009 Ausleiher

Wäre sehr freundlich wenn mir jemand helfen könnte bzw. das Programm mit Kommentaren schreiben könnte!
Danke im voraus
Nico


----------



## Final_Striker (18. Jun 2010)

Es gibt denn Bereich Jobbörse, dort rein stellen und den Preis denn du dafür bezahlen willst dazu schreiben.


----------



## YXYXYX (18. Jun 2010)

Ganz so wichtig ist es dann auch wieder nicht 
Dann sag ich zur Not zum Prof. das ich es nicht kann. Hab nur gedacht vll ist es jemandem langweilig und will etwas zu tun haben 
Gruß


----------

